# Bench Top Drill Stand



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I posted a new thread on this so as not to hijack Thrifty Tool Guys post about Drill Presses. I thought he might like to see the stand I made for my el cheapo Delta DP. The base is from an old golf club bender I had just taking up room in my shop. The box is 3/4" MDF bolted to the base. I plan on making drawers to fit into the box for storing bits and other drilling related tools.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

A good looking one at that. Nice job George!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That's using your old noggin George. Recycle!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys... and a HAPPY NEW YEAR to you!


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

George,

Hijack my post anytime. That's a good looking stand.

TTG


----------

